# ASK DBSTalk: 921 recall for hardware fix?



## tgerrish (Jan 20, 2004)

Some people have speculated that a hardware fix (not the "blue line fix") may be necessary for the 921, and that Dish may have to recall existing units to upgrade them. 

Can anyone verify this???


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

There's been no recall of the 921. There are rumors that production has stopped until a hardware problem as been fixed. Rumors also that the 921 will become available around the 1st of April. But, all rumors at this point with no confirmation.


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

Do all the 921s in the field have the same hardware? Or did some batches have different parts than others? If they all have the same parts, are they all likely to eventually develop the blue line problem(s)?


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Someone a while back in a different thread mentioned that the blue line problem only affected a very specific batch of 921s that came off the assembly line.....


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That would be me who suggested that. That was referring to the "other" blue line problem, not the one that is rumored to be the cause of the hardware fixes.


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

Mark,

Are you aware of the specific hardware issue(s) that resulted in the 921 being pulled from distribution?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Actually, only in a very general sense. I don't have any details, and don't even have confirmation that the hardware issues are the reason the 921s have been pulled from distrubution. That's an assumption that I'm making because it seems reasonable to me.


----------



## Matt Stevens (Jul 30, 2003)

The hardware issues are the reason it was pulled. This is from three sources inside. One who was responsible for forcing the pull.


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

Matt,

I will ask you the same question I asked Mark. What are the specific hardware issues that resulted in the 921 being pulled from distribution?


----------



## markcollins (Jan 27, 2004)

I am very interested in any recall for hardware fixes.I haven't any blue line problems now that I notice.If dish knows there is a hardware problem for this or any other issues they should own up to it.I for one am running out of patients with this 921 receiver.The constant reboots,on-off switching screw ups,bad formatting you name it and all for $1000.00 up front and $5.00 a month more.I've been pretty reasonable so far but my patients and I'm sure many others out there are wearing thin.Heck,only a minor number of 921 owners probably know about this web site to find out what the Heck is going on with their receivers.Dish support sure can't tell them!


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I suppose it's all relative... I'm very pleased with the 921 so far.

Here's my report-
I don't have the blue line issue. I use DVI but I have looked for it with RGB and Component. I also use the Composite out on an LCD monitor and it is very clean.

I use a different remote so I don't observe the button issue others have.

I never had problems with the caller ID.

I have the same "minor issues everyone else has with:
-loss of program guide on occassions and not even rebooting will bring it back.
-My 921 reboots while I watch about once per week. I don't go ballistic over it but it does cause me to sigh, especially when it happens at a crucuial moment in the program. I usually quickly select my 6000 and try not to miss anything. Reminds me of the days when the power would brown out and I would lose everything for a few minutes. 
-I don't care if it reboots while I'm not watching. (blue light on syndrom)*
-No guide info for OTA channels. This does annoy me!
-No Dishwire for offloading some content to DVHS tape. I could use it right now.*

Bottom line- The last two issues are top on my list to have fixed and then I will be rarely annoyed over anything with the 921. I would hate to have to send my 921 back even for a few days. As "buggy" as some people try to make this product appear, I'm actually quite happy with it.


----------



## lex61564 (Feb 10, 2004)

That's a good report Don, I concur, OTA and Dishwire, a friend of mine lives in Kansas City and they have comcast there. The cable box (6200)has a fire wire out and he can record everything to DVHS, if other companies follow lead then the 921 will be way behind even when it was a head to begin with.
I seem to be having no hardware issues and I am happy about that.


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

FWIW, my 921 failed 2 weeks ago and I got a loaner 811 yesterday. What scares me is that the 811 appeared to be new and had all the cables and remote taken out of it and a printed flyer that described the "811 Loaner Program." Use your old cables, ship it back with this tag, that sort of thing. My point is that if they have gone to the trouble of preparing a program, this wasn't a one-shot deal to shut me up and get me off the phone and off the forum. That would indicate to me that new 921s aren't going to ship for at least 3-4 weeks. They wouldn't have gone to all this trouble if the replacements will be ready soon.


----------



## markcollins (Jan 27, 2004)

well that's nice you don't mind having to switch to the ol' backup 6000 when your $1000.00 hardware goes "t" up during your program watching.I'll bet you don't mind pulling your bicycle out of the garage either when your brand new car won't start and the dealer says they aren't really toooo! worried about it because hey it works sometimes.Well some people aren't satisfied with a product that works when it wants and hope it doesn't crash while you're watching something your interested in.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

FarNorth said:


> FWIW, my 921 failed 2 weeks ago and I got a loaner 811 yesterday. What scares me is that the 811 appeared to be new and had all the cables and remote taken out of it and a printed flyer that described the "811 Loaner Program." Use your old cables, ship it back with this tag, that sort of thing. My point is that if they have gone to the trouble of preparing a program, this wasn't a one-shot deal to shut me up and get me off the phone and off the forum. That would indicate to me that new 921s aren't going to ship for at least 3-4 weeks. They wouldn't have gone to all this trouble if the replacements will be ready soon.


Just make sure they don't charge you a VOD fee for the 811 loaner, thinking you still have a 921 active!


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

markcollins said:


> well that's nice you don't mind having to switch to the ol' backup 6000 when your $1000.00 hardware goes "t" up during your program watching.I'll bet you don't mind pulling your bicycle out of the garage either when your brand new car won't start and the dealer says they aren't really toooo! worried about it because hey it works sometimes.Well some people aren't satisfied with a product that works when it wants and hope it doesn't crash while you're watching something your interested in.


Oh, I mind all right, but there isn't a heckuva lot that Dish can do right now. I get the feeling that they are concerned and want to make sure they cure the problem now.


----------

